# Live Mixe von mir



## Uachu (7. Januar 2011)

Moin Buffed

So da ich keinen passenden Thread gefunden hab, hab ich mal schnell einen aufgemacht.
Bin nebenbei so ein bissi im DJ - Bereich tätig und wollte euch meine Live Mixe nicht vorenthalten.

Sind zur Zeit nur 2 im netz unterwegs kommen aber noch mehr!

http://soundcloud.co...ictrip/hands-up <-- Hier ein bissi Hands up

http://soundcloud.co...x-10-11-2010000 <-- Hier ein bissi Gebretter, paar ältere Schranz / Hardtechno Sachen


Würd mich über Kommentare freuen!

Gruss zonictrip


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2011)

1. http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/249-musik-tv-und-kino/
2. Fand den Schranz-Mix eig ziemlich gut^^


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2011)

Ich hör gerade mal das Erste an. Gefällt mir, ist für Handsup aber eigentlich fast zu ruhig/langsam. 

Fehlt ein bisschen der Kick, aber gut ist es bisher auf jeden Fall


----------



## Uachu (7. Januar 2011)

Autsch das Musik Ding hab ich ja voll übersehen naja is ja noch früh am Morgen^^
Wenn ein lieber Mod das vielleicht vershcieben würde??? Bitte danke!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2011)

Uachu schrieb:


> Autsch das Musik Ding hab ich ja voll übersehen naja is ja noch früh am Morgen^^
> Wenn ein lieber Mod das vielleicht vershcieben würde??? Bitte danke!


Hab schon Verschiebung beantragt^^
Das obige hast du dem Einstellungsdatum nach ja nicht mit dem Gerät aus dem "was habt ihr neues"-Thread gemacht. Wann darf man da mit ersten Ergebnissen rechnen?^^


----------



## Uachu (7. Januar 2011)

Anfang nächster Woche, werd mich heute morgen bissi eintüfteln und dann die Sonntag oder Montag nach der Arbeit nen kleinen Mix raushauen.
Bin aber bis jetzt voll mit dem Teil zufrieden!


----------



## Shaila (7. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hör gerade mal das Erste an. Gefällt mir, ist für Handsup aber eigentlich fast zu ruhig/langsam.
> 
> Fehlt ein bisschen der Kick, aber gut ist es bisher auf jeden Fall



Doch, ist für mich im Bereich Handsup, abgesehen von der Swedish *H O U S E* Mafia Einlage.


----------



## Uachu (7. Januar 2011)

Naja ich muss sagen das SHM für mich nicht wirklich House ist, bzw es ist mittlerweile so abgedudelt das es schon in den Handsup Bereich geht, war auch eher ein Versuch, weil eigentlich bin ich eher in der Härteren Schiene vertreten. Und hat irgendwie grad reingepasst, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Januar 2011)

Das ist genau der Kram, wegen dem ich dem Nachbarn über mir mit der Polizei drohen musste damit er den Lärm leiser dreht.
Inzwischen ist der ausgezogen 
Ein Glück!

(sorry, das wird er Mühe und Kreativität die du da reingesteckt hast sicht nicht gerecht)


----------



## Shaila (7. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Kram, wegen dem ich dem Nachbarn über mir mit der Polizei drohen musste damit er den Lärm leiser dreht.
> Inzwischen ist der ausgezogen
> Ein Glück!
> 
> (sorry, das wird er Mühe und Kreativität die du da reingesteckt hast sicht nicht gerecht)



Ja was denkst du denn? Hand's up!, House, Hardstyle, Trance, Hardcore und Happy Hardcore muss man eben laut hören und das muss schön "bumm Bumm" machen. Naja, diese Musik ist Einstellungssache. Ich bevorzuge auch eher die jeweilige "Extreme", also Trance oder Hardstyle. Hand's up! gefällt mir jetzt nicht alles. Ich finde halt das man zu anderer Musik nicht so gut tanzen kann.


----------



## Lari (7. Januar 2011)

Trance gehört zu den Extremen? 
Ich bevorzüge dann doch lieber Dancecore und Hardstyle


----------



## Shaila (7. Januar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Trance gehört zu den Extremen?
> Ich bevorzüge dann doch lieber Dancecore und Hardstyle



Na klar zählt das dazu.

Für mich siehst das ungefähr so aus:

Trance (Extrem Soft) => Hands up (Normales Zeug halt) => Hardstyle => Hardcore (Extrem hart) => usw.


----------



## Shaila (7. Januar 2011)

- Doppelpost -


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja was denkst du denn? Hand's up!, House, Hardstyle, Trance, Hardcore und Happy Hardcore muss man eben laut hören und das muss schön "bumm Bumm" machen. Naja, diese Musik ist Einstellungssache. Ich bevorzuge auch eher die jeweilige "Extreme", also Trance oder Hardstyle. Hand's up! gefällt mir jetzt nicht alles. Ich finde halt das man zu anderer Musik nicht so gut tanzen kann.



Man kann sich aber auch Kopfhörer kaufen, wenns so extrem laut sein muss. 


Das bumm, bumm finde ich unerträglich und würde ich irgendwo in Miete wohnen, dann würde ich mich wegen dem Zeug auch beschweren, wenn man nicht schlafen kann.

Ich empfinde es wie Ohrensammler als ungenießbarer Lärm.

Wems gefällt ok, aber ich werde wohl nie verstehen, was daran nur annähernd toll sein soll. Das sind für mich einfach ein paar Geräusche durch den PC gejagt.

Deswegen kann ich die "Mixe", oder wie man das auch immer nennen mag, nicht bewerten (weil ich sowas auch nicht länger als 1 Minute aushalten kann).


----------



## Lari (7. Januar 2011)

Bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion, welche Musikrichtung die bessere ist. Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Ich kann so metallische Brüllaffen nicht ab. Jedem das Seine


----------



## Shaila (7. Januar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Man kann sich aber auch Kopfhörer kaufen, wenns so extrem laut sein muss.
> 
> 
> Das bumm, bumm finde ich unerträglich und würde ich irgendwo in Miete wohnen, dann würde ich mich wegen dem Zeug auch beschweren, wenn man nicht schlafen kann.
> ...



Ich wusste das es nur eine Frage der Zeit war, bis du hier auf der Matte stehst und über diese Musik richtes. 

Wiegesagt, das Normale Hand's up! kommt mir auch oft nur wie ein einziger Krach vor, aber Trance und Hardtsyle sind schon etwas Anderes. Wie gesagt, man muss die Einstellung und Gefühle dafür entwickeln. Musik ist Gefühls und Eintstellungssache. Ich habe so z.B. mal Heavy Metal gehört! Auch R'n'B habe ich mal gehört.


----------



## Potpotom (7. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja was denkst du denn? Hand's up!, House, Hardstyle, Trance, Hardcore und Happy Hardcore muss man eben laut hören und das muss schön "bumm Bumm" machen. Naja, diese Musik ist Einstellungssache.


Einstellungssache? Jut, andere nennen es Rücksichtslosigkeit. Aber ihr habt schon Recht... die Diskussion gehört hier nicht hin.

Die Arbeit an sich finde ich schon beeindruckend, auch wenn es nicht meine Musikrichtung ist. Viel Erfolg weiterhin.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich wusste das es nur eine Frage der Zeit war, bis du hier auf der Matte stehst und über diese Musik richtes.
> 
> Wiegesagt, das Normale Hand's up! kommt mir auch oft nur wie ein einziger Krach vor, aber Trance und Hardtsyle sind schon etwas Anderes. Wie gesagt, man muss die Einstellung und Gefühle dafür entwickeln. Musik ist Gefühls und Eintstellungssache. Ich habe so z.B. mal Heavy Metal gehört! Auch R'n'B habe ich mal gehört.



RnB ist doch auch nur Elektrozeugs im Hitnergrund mit Alibisängern. 


Und ich glaube nicht, dass jeder, der das Zeug hört, eine Einstellung und ein Gefühl entwickelt hat. Man mag es, oder man mag es nicht.

Nunja, jedem das seine. Für mich klingt das alles nur gleich.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja was denkst du denn? Hand's up!, House, Hardstyle, Trance, Hardcore und Happy Hardcore muss man eben laut hören und das muss schön "bumm Bumm" machen.



Dann muss man auch ne Anzeige wegen ruhestörendem Lärm bekommen und ne Abmahung vom Vermieter.
Wenn schon denn schon.


----------



## Uachu (8. Januar 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Nett ... auf'm Floor mit paar Vodka Redbull intus und 'ner Prise Speed in der Nase.



bei vodka bin ich dabei =)
aber der rest muss net sein


----------



## maxias (18. Januar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJrZNpGZzaQ is besser


----------



## EspCap (18. Januar 2011)

maxias schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=JJrZNpGZzaQ is besser



Tut mir leid, aber - Nein. Definitiv nicht.


----------



## MoK (30. Januar 2012)

http://soundcloud.co...noizymuzikpart3 geht eher in die trashige richtung  

hab da auch ma was neues vorbereitet


----------



## Oth3rside (27. Februar 2012)

Die Mixes sind echt klasse !


----------



## Uachu (8. November 2012)

UPDATE Lange nichts mehr gemacht wegen Umschulung und so!

http://www.mixcloud.com/dennisbuschhoff/hardtechno-schranz-1-by-zonictrip/

http://www.mixcloud.com/dennisbuschhoff/hardcore-1-by-zonictrip/

http://www.mixcloud.com/dennisbuschhoff/hands-up-1-by-zonictrip/


----------

